# Bum toning and upper thighs



## LITTLELOU123 (Mar 26, 2013)

Hi,

I am having some real difficulty leaning out my bum and top of my thighs. I have a sit down job but train heavily for 2 hours max a day. I do a bit of walking but most of it is driving / sitting at a desk.

Does any one have any great tips to lean them out ? i'm quite short so it's more obvious on me.

Grrr! lol

x


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Leaning out is prdominantly down to diet and cardio.

However, a lot of athletes getting ready for shows (both male AND Female) do lunges on a regular basis.

You could try doing 100 deep lunges every morning. This will improve tone in the area. If you don't notice anything within 2 weeks you can try other things.

If your gym has a "Rolling stairs" piece of cardio kit, get on that. 30-45mins a day and you'll certainly feel the glutes tightening!!


----------



## LITTLELOU123 (Mar 26, 2013)

Sweet ! Thanks - I will certainly be including both in my routines now


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Lou, have you done many hyper extensions? They work lower back, glutes and hamstrings, if you keep your glutes tense during the whole movement you will really feel it.

You can hold a plate against your chest/shoulders to add to the difficulty of the movement then when it gets too hard, drop the plate and keep going till failure.

3 high rep sets of that will give to a proper pain in the ass!


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

Hyper extensions are great, squeeze your glutes when you do them. Other than that, heavy weighted kickbacks, walking lunges (will build the muscle at least and give a firmer appearance) and good diet/cardio! I wish there was a magic solution as I've never been able to lose all the fat from my bum and thighs!!


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

With lunges too, walk continuously, don't stop between each "step". I see a lot of people stop and it makes it easier!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Bridges are very good






Glute Ham Raise (GHR) also good


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

There are also some good estrogen suppressing supplements which are of huge benefit to many women who struggle in certain areas of their body due to estrogen deposits.


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

You need to build the muscle shape first, too many women end up with flat arses when they diet.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Very true, for many women it is a hard area to develop but with consistency and determination it can be done.


----------

